# One of my LTD engines running on ice.



## doc1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is a short video of one of my engines running on a piece of ice.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBly6VJSRzQ[/ame]


----------



## smfr (Dec 29, 2011)

N-ice :big:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 29, 2011)

What would happen if you set it on a coffee pot and put ice on top? Would it increase in speed?


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes it will speed up some what. I have two others but they do not preform as good as this one. I think it is the displacer bushing in the other two that are causing them not to run as good. This one will just about run on the heat off your hand but not quite.

OFF topic 
Steve I ran a cam for the little demon today it was a practice piece to work the bugs out of my program and fixture.
Still debating on starting a v8 build.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 30, 2011)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> Steve I ran a cam for the little demon today it was a practice piece to work the bugs out of my program and fixture.



How did it come out?  How long did it take? My second one was about 4 hours.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2011)

With a little hand blending it looked pretty good I'm happy with the looks and I'm sure it should work just fine. 
 I will make a for real one next. It ran about 40 minutes per side so about 1.5 hours. The hand blend time was about half an hour but that was with needle files. 
 I think I could shave off more time by increasing the feed rate by about 20% or even more if I went with a carbide cutter but the only ball end mill I have right now is high speed steel I need to either grind one up or order one.
 I saved my programs and the fixture has an index hole so I can take the fixture of my machine and go back to it without to much set up time.

Making V8 Little Demon cam on CNC


----------



## mklotz (Dec 30, 2011)

With the ice on top of the displacer chamber one runs the risk of meltwater getting into the mechanism.

Put the ice cubes in a saucer and set the engine on them. It will run just as well except the direction of rotation of the flywheel will be reversed.

This is a handy way to display LTD engines at shows. I use those freezer packs. Not sure of the correct name but it's a plastic shell filled with some goop. You freeze it and it acts like a giant ice cube that takes a long time to melt. My book-sized variant will run one of my engines for a full day at a show.

Encourage onlookers to put their hands on the upper "hot" plate and watch how the engine speeds up. Since most folks don't have a clue about how Stirling engines work, they will be fascinated.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Marv!
Why didn't I think of that? I put the ice on top and raised it up some the bottom plate would be exposed to the warm air makes more sense to do it the way you suggest. I like running them this way then you don't have to worry about the heat and it's effects on internal parts. Before I started doing it this way I warped several displacers with to much heat and cold works better for me so far anyway I'll try the reverse and put the cold on the bottom.
Thanks for the tip Marv!


----------



## mklotz (Dec 30, 2011)

Sitting an engine on an ice block works especially well at outdoor venues. The sun can warm the upper plate while the ice cools the lower. Putting some black cloth on the hot plate will increase the temperature differential and increase the speed of the engine.


----------



## maverick (Dec 30, 2011)

It's fun to boggle peoples minds with an LTD sterling. Put it on hot pavement and it runs,
 put it on ice and it runs. They just shake their heads tell me I could make a million bucks with my secret.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2011)

maverick  said:
			
		

> It's fun to boggle peoples minds with an LTD sterling. Put it on hot pavement and it runs,
> put it on ice and it runs. They just shake their heads tell me I could make a million bucks with my secret.




HaHaHaHa I can relate to that.
 I remember when I first seen one running I told myself then that I needed to try and build one of those. I've ran into people that think there are some batteries or something else making it run (even after trying my best to explain it to them) makes me grin every time!


----------



## mklotz (Dec 30, 2011)

maverick  said:
			
		

> They just shake their heads tell me I could make a million bucks with my secret.



Print a stack of "shares" and keep them on the display table. Offer to sell the rubes a 5% profit share for a measly $100. (Be prepared to leave the display venue rapidly.)


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 30, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Print a stack of "shares" and keep them on the display table. Offer to sell the rubes a 5% profit share for a measly $100. (Be prepared to leave the display venue rapidly.)



Now, now, you spoil my business opportunities... 

hush hush on such ideas... 

take care
tom in ... taxachussetts ;D


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Print a stack of "shares" and keep them on the display table. Offer to sell the rubes a 5% profit share for a measly $100. (Be prepared to leave the display venue rapidly.)


phahahahaha good one trouble is I can't run to fast anymore. Hahahaha


----------

